# Seafoam a 6.0



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

High time I finally got around to doing this at 138k, but I have no idea where to pour the stuff in. I need to know in a specific way, what is the most effective way to get this stuff into my motor so I can do a good cleaning? Pics would be extremely helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

mayhem;1264127 said:


> High time I finally got around to doing this at 138k, but I have no idea where to pour the stuff in. I need to know in a specific way, what is the most effective way to get this stuff into my motor so I can do a good cleaning? Pics would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


I put it in the gas tank...of everything I own from the chain saw all the way up and through the boat.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Not to definetly in the tank


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just find a vac line off the intake and you are in business.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think most people say 1/3 of the can into the gas tank, 1/3 into motor oil (although I have read mixed views on this), and 1/3 into vacuum line/brake booster


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

dont put it in the oil it acts as an bearing wash and will lead to bad things


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

A buddy of mine said he puts it in the gas tank.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

oakvillerex;1264619 said:


> dont put it in the oil it acts as an bearing wash and will lead to bad things


DIDO on that, Gas tank only


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

gas tank or vacuum line going to the intake are the best places for seafoam if you are going to do a top end cleaning use the vacuum line coming off the brake booster


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Motorman 007;1264273 said:


> I put it in the gas tank...of everything I own from the chain saw all the way up and through the boat.


From the manufacturer..how to use it.

http://www.seafoamsales.com/how-to-use-sea-foam-motor-treatment.html

This stuff is fantastic, particularly when used as a fuel treatment. JMO


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Right, I understand that...problem is (and I don't want to sound like an idiot but at times its unavoidable) I don't know where the vacuum line is off the brake booster.

I am assuming brake booster is the master cylinder, perhaps thats part of the reason I can't find it. I tried pulling the large rubber hose off the bottom of the master cylinder that looks an awful lot like a big vacuum line to me and it definitely wasn;t as it was full of fluid that proceeded to go all over the place while I reconnected it in a panic.

I put a full bottle in the gas tank when I filled it from empty yesterday and have used it in the past in my wife's Audi in the crankcase to address a minor sludging problem.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

[That must have been quite a thrill.

If you have the truck in your sig. (2500) than you don't have a vaccum line to your master cylinder. You have hydroboost brakes which use pressure from the power steering pump. If the truck was running there must have been a lot of steering fluid all over. This is flamable so I hope it was cleaned of the exhaust.

I am assuming brake booster is the master cylinder, perhaps thats part of the reason I can't find it. I tried pulling the large rubber hose off the bottom of the master cylinder that looks an awful lot like a big vacuum line to me and it definitely wasn;t as it was full of fluid that proceeded to go all over the place while I reconnected it in a panic.

I put a full bottle in the gas tank when I filled it from empty yesterday and have used it in the past in my wife's Audi in the crankcase to address a minor sludging problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

It was exciting to say the least. It dumped all over the hot manifold...I was lucky it didn't burn the truck up...it just made an awful stink.

So I guess just pop the manifold cover off and just look for a convenient vacuum line.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i put it in the gas tank of all my lawn care equipment but haven't tried it in the truck yet


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Use the vacuum line for the PCV valve. Or pull the air duct off and pour it directly down the throttle body. Leave the throttle closed, just pour it in slowly.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

So I had some time yesterday, here's what I did...now what did I do wrong?

Pulled the large vacuum hose off near the throttle body (the remarkably clean looking hose in the pic), started the truck and slowly poured a half can of seafoam into the hose. Shut the motor down, reattached the hose and let it sit for about 15-20 minutes. Went out, started it up and went for a drive. I got almost no smoke out of the exhaust which leads me to suspect that I've done exactly nothing and probably used the wrong line. It was right there, wasn't full of any fluid and had a mild vacuum on it when the truck was running, but not a more typical air sucking noisy vacuum like you get when one of the hoses comes off.

So did I get it right and my engine was just fairly clean or did I just dump a half bottle of seafoam into a fuel return line or evap line or something?


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

hard to tell from the picture, but that appears to go from the valve cover to the throttle body.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

in other words, if i read your last post correctly, you just dumped it into your oil.


----------



## buckhigh (Oct 21, 2008)

I've always dumped a can into the tank. Full tank of course. I'm starting to read about better results using Startron rather than Seafoam. Probably going to make the switch.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

farmer101;1268390 said:


> in other words, if i read your last post correctly, you just dumped it into your oil.


Which explains why I didn't get the expected smoke show out of the exhaust. I was going to change my oil tomorrow anyway so its just as well I suppose.

So now I'm full circle here...searching for a good vacuum line to put this stuff in through.



> pull the air duct off and pour it directly down the throttle body. Leave the throttle closed, just pour it in slowly


Probably should have just done this. Do I need to use a funnel or something to get it in there without it dumping all over the place or will there be enough vacuum to suck it in as long as I pour it slowly?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Use the PCV valve to introduce the SF. It's in the rear of the driver side valve cover. Easy.


----------

